# Going rates of prostitution is $7 in Johannesburg, South Africa



## bobomb (Oct 17, 2009)

> Fears grow that World Cup could create bigger market for prostitution in South Africa. CNN's Robyn Curnow reports.



Huge human trafficking problem in South Africa.

According to the video, one prostitute sells herself for $7 in Johannesburg, South Africa. The going rate itself is incredibly insignificant. 

I wonder how much of the World Cup is going to affect sex slaves. May as well call it the STD Cup.


----------



## Altron (Oct 17, 2009)

I'd rather save my $7 and not get AIDS.


----------



## Orochimaru (Oct 17, 2009)

Is this the price for Vanilla or Chocolate SA?


----------



## dummy plug (Oct 17, 2009)

STD is so cheap


----------



## xpeed (Oct 17, 2009)

You can get a Big Mac meal for $7!  And if I wanted STDs, I wouldn't pay for it.


----------



## Nashima (Oct 17, 2009)

$7 For AIDS? Its tempting .


----------



## Psycho (Oct 17, 2009)

in before, during and after AIDs jokes


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 17, 2009)

Who the fuck pays 7 dollars for aids


----------



## Mider T (Oct 17, 2009)

Gotta fund for the event somehow.


----------



## bobomb (Oct 17, 2009)

Wear a condom?


----------



## Fuzzly (Oct 17, 2009)

bobomb said:


> Wear a condom?



Yeah, don't be a pussy. Tthe chance of catching AIDs while wearing a condom is 1 in 300.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 17, 2009)

And the District 9 protesters were objecting to Alien prostitution in the film??


----------



## roninmedia (Oct 17, 2009)

They brought in prostitutes from other countries to Germany for the 2006 World Cup. However, the demand did not go up as much as they expected despite the fact that it's legal and well regulated in Germany. 

So yes, people will be forced into the sex trade for the World Cup but it might not be as high as expected.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll keep my seven dollars and not catch anything lethal.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 18, 2009)

Is $7 at least worth more there?

Either way, geez. :S


----------



## colours (Oct 18, 2009)

i'd rather go buy a pack of cigarettes at $6.50


----------



## E (Oct 18, 2009)

gonna be alot of foreign investment in the economy come summer '10


----------



## Elias (Oct 18, 2009)

Ugh disturbing.

Especially since there is such a prevalence of STD and AIDS. (and lack of condom use).

sigh.


----------



## Magus (Oct 18, 2009)

$7? That?s fantastic! I wonder what it?d cost me to buy the whole place?


----------



## Outlandish (Oct 18, 2009)

Because of the recession people there can't even find jobs and children can't even be looked after i heard that women dump there babies in orphanages in the middle of the night en mass. Not surprising


----------



## master bruce (Oct 18, 2009)

south african girls are sexy.

the rest of them don't look so hot.


maybe its the air in south africa.


I'd pay if she were fine enough.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 18, 2009)

$7

The effect of them all having AIDs on market forces.


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 18, 2009)

bobomb said:


> Huge human trafficking problem in South Africa.
> 
> According to the video, one prostitute sells herself for $7 in Johannesburg, South Africa. The going rate itself is incredibly insignificant.
> 
> I wonder how much of the World Cup is going to affect sex slaves. May as well call it the STD Cup.



Some people here sell themselves for 4 ?.


----------



## Altron (Oct 18, 2009)

wonder how many desperate NF Members would still pay the $7 bucks.


----------



## On and On (Oct 18, 2009)

Cheap bastards


----------



## moneeeb (Oct 18, 2009)

its really sad to see how desperate people can be. I have been to South Africa, and i saw how the majority of the people live. they live in self made scrap metals and wood. and these shelters tourists can see them for miles and miles on the highway. its really an eye soar. a lot of gangs and killings over their, different tribe and language. i hope this 2010 world cup would help standard of living there.

usually a 7$ whore would look like this, without the glasses




ha ha ha whoop whoop
so guys dont get your hopes up, unless you are into ugly shit, then its la la land for you sick bastards
ta ta


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 18, 2009)

Don't knock Whoopie. Bish got dsl fo sure. Any hoot i don't pay for sex now and I get it so  guess i'm out.

Actually in the long run I do


----------



## jereith (Oct 19, 2009)

This sort of stuff runs rampant these days but some are forced into slavery and prostitution among other wrong doings due to the lack of discernment.


----------

